# Getting A Pass Through Boot For Truck + Camper Shell



## RovingGale

Hey folks! So I've been on the road for a couple of weeks and am currently planning to pass the time in one(ish) spot for awhile. I've got a GMC Sierra with a camper shell on the back and currently there's no way to pass through from the cab of the truck into the camper shell, so I'm trying to figure out how to go about taking out the back window of the cab and the corresponding window of the camper shell so I can go to bed without having to get out, walk around, and climb into the back of my truck. (My stealth level is taking such a hit here! T.T) Oddly enough, I'm having a *surprising* amount of trouble figuring out how the hell to do it when the two windows aren't the same size. They're close in size, but there's enough of a difference that the only option I've found isn't workable. Does anyone have any advice on how to do this thing?

Thanks!


----------



## tobepxt

Ive thought about this. partly why i ended up getting a van rather than a truck. take some pics if ya can and maybe i'll be able to come up with some ideas.


----------



## milkhauler

If the shell is close enough to the cab, you could get some of that expanding foam in a can from Home Depot. Both surfaces have to be clean/scuffed a bit for the sticky foam to stick. It won't win any car show awards, but will keep out the rain for less than $8.


----------



## milkhauler

This stuff works good. When I owned a home I was an absolute hack at repairs and too lazy to measure twice. Installed a pre hung door and was left with a 4" gap on both sides. I think this is what I used to seal the draft. 



 http://sprayfoamsys.com/store/dow-...Perh7ItnqjHJJBfeX2Kq6UcmYNqQtkYqwaAki58P8HAQ


----------



## landpirate

I'm not overly familiar with the design of your truck, but what is in the area in front of the bulkhead so underneath the rear window but still inside the cab (if that makes any sense)? could you remove the bulkhead/cut a hole in it and gain access to the back part or are they still two totally separate areas? Removing windows is ok but if you get a leak it's a bitch to fix.


----------



## Kim Chee

Probably no need to reinvent the wheel here, try this link:

https://www.google.com/search?q=tru...oTCIHx08SE8McCFcLqgAod0Y0J-Q&biw=1024&bih=672


----------



## creature

nice link, michael..

def something in there..

also, there is a heavy duty chimney / vent sealing tape that can be purchased at home depot..
30 yr warranty, i think..

it's about 6" wide, & makes a decent barrier for large seams..

if yer not too big, def see how simply removing the windows works,,
otherwise, break out the rip-saw, cutting wheel & fire extinguisher..


----------



## RovingGale

Welp, apparently I totally missed the fact that there were replies to this thread ever...*embarrassed facepalm*

Thanks guys! The expanding foam and chimney sealing tape ideas sound pretty good - I'm gonna have to do a bit of testing to see if it'll handle the strain of driving, since one of the last things I want is to drive for awhile and discover I've shaken my seal off, but it's way cheaper than any of the other options I've found! It's still gonna be a bitch to get the back window removed, but I think I can handle that eventually, especially knowing it won't immediately need to be replaced with another expensive window with a slider.


----------



## dprogram

You know that there are special seals for this right? You remove the window from your truck and your camper and install this really wide rubber seal to your truck and then to the camper. Oooh! Found it! http://crlaurence.com/crlapps/showl...=11000&History=30587:19748:8227&ModelID=11000


----------



## Coywolf

^This. If you dont use the special rubber seal, when the bed and cab flex (say from going down a dirt road, or over speed bumps) any other seal will break and leak, the rubber allows both the cab and bed to move independently while maintaining a water tight seal.


----------

